# ملفات steel structures



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2011)

]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...
ملفات تخص المنشآت المعدنية Files About Steel Structures​سيتم ان شاء الله ادراج بعض المشاركات بخصوص المنشآت المعدنية
وبعض الملفات المكتوبة والفيديوهات وصور تنفيذية ان شاء الله..
وهذا القسم من الهندسة المدنية له جزء كبير من الاهمال وأنا من الناس التى كرهت هذا الجزء لما كان من الدكتور وكم المنهج اللى صعب تتذكر القوانيين الخاصة به ..
على العموم هذه مشاركة متواضعة لأضافة بعض المعلومات التى قد تفيد طالب العلم ..

الملف رقم 1:- File NO1
صور لإطار معدنى منفذ Construction Of Steel Frame









وهذا رابط الملف
http://www.mediafire.com/?ioh8dm9ys4gr1we
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2011)

الملف رقم 2->>>> File No 2
صور كوبرى طلخا (كوبرى بمدينة المنصورة (مدينتى) – مصر )
*Talkha Bridge, Mansoura City*

 












وهذا رابط الصور 
http://www.mediafire.com/?8ihpu26x83d091u
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2011)

أرجو من المشرف تغيير العنوان الى ...
*ملفات تخص المنشآت المعدنية .. متجدد ان شاء الله
ولكم جزيل الشكر ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2011)

*الملف رقم 3>>>> File No 3

الكود المصرى للمنشآت المعدنية Egyptian steel Code

http://www.mediafire.com/?oo71w2g5qp6h5oy**
http://www.4shared.com/file/fccfXwFH/steel_code___________.html**

 وهذا رابط الكود البريطانى British Steel Code**




**


http://www.4shared.com/file/LHlgdL_f/British_steel_code.html**
http://www.mediafire.com/?2n3v058da10720r**

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2011)

*استكمالا للملف رقم 3
الكود المريكى النسخة التاسعة





وهذا رابط الملف ..
http://www.mediafire.com/?f1279idv3d1hr15

هذا ووفق اله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## محمود مدكور (16 أغسطس 2011)

الى الامام دائما 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hanyegy2030 (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## magdyamdb (16 أغسطس 2011)

excel sheet for end plate moment connecction. best regards. dr. magdy
http://ifile.it/qo9s6yc/ENDPLMC9%20---%20END%20PLATE%20MOMENT%20CONNECTIONS.xls


----------



## magdyamdb (16 أغسطس 2011)

excel sheet for steel section details best regards. dr. magdy

http://ifile.it/kmv5o4j/Steel%20Section%20Details.xls


----------



## magdyamdb (16 أغسطس 2011)

excel sheet for steel beam. best regards. dr. magdy
http://www.mediafire.com/file/s2kn0rn07w8cdz6/STEEL%20BEAM.xls


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2011)

magdyamdb قال:


> excel sheet for steel beam. best regards. dr. magdy
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/s2kn0rn07w8cdz6/STEEL BEAM.xls[/QUOTE
> 
> *جزاك الله خيرا دكتور مجدى وننظر مشاركاتك القيمة معنا ...*


----------



## magdyamdb (16 أغسطس 2011)

another link for the last file. best regards. dr. magdy
http://hotfile.com/dl/126999348/0f2982f/STEEL_BEAM.xls.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/126999348/0f2982f/STEEL_BEAM.xls.html


----------



## magdyamdb (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي المهندس الصامت و سوف أشارك بأذن الله من وقت لأخر تحياتي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2011)

*الملف رقم 4 :-4 File No
محاضرات Pdf للدكتور خليفة لطلاب ثالثة مدنى ...




**


 وهذا رابط المحاضرات ..

*http://www.4shared.com/file/dxFeWPor/Steel_Dkhalifa_3rd_civil.html
*http://www.mediafire.com/?4crhphl4337455g

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2011)

*English Steel Lectures*

*الملف رقم 5 :- File No 5
محاضرات باللغة الانجليزية فى المنشآت المعدنية >> English Steel Lectures
وهى من معهد nptel الهندى ..






وهذا رابط لمقدمة الكورس .. وسيتم رفع الدورس ان شاء الله ..**
http://www.mediafire.com/?0e6jw4ads8dehit
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....*


----------



## Dr. Maki Jafar (16 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## اميره جوهر (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عصام بديوي (17 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله الف خير
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 أغسطس 2011)

*استمكالا للملف رقم 5:-
رابط Fil size 424MB Mod2:-

http://www.mediafire.com/?q57zoqjggrpvk5z
http://www.mediafire.com/?5ns4odm9h5yqlqe
http://www.mediafire.com/?gd7rt78wuk893p1

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## pinar (17 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا...........................


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 أغسطس 2011)

تابع الملف رقم 5 :-
رابط الجزء الثالث من المحاضرات (Mod 2 ( 406 MB

http://www.mediafire.com/?y6lw8f7ctncpec5
http://www.mediafire.com/?enb3om69zi8yc52
http://www.mediafire.com/?q1ugc5e2z8t4akz


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 أغسطس 2011)

تابع الملف رقم 5:-
الجزء الرابع من المحاضرات Part4 (410 MB
http://www.mediafire.com/?yqrz26gpzxgdcip
http://www.mediafire.com/?9ihd8fiitohoy0d
http://www.mediafire.com/?ydaz2z4aog4ty5u


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 أغسطس 2011)

تابع الملف رقم 5:-
الجزء الخامس ..على رابط واحد واعتذر عن حجم الملف ..
http://jumbofiles.com/49yvvltv35gw


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 أغسطس 2011)

تابع الملف رقم 5:-
الجزء السادس:-
http://jumbofiles.com/qtzptv4vkhe8
http://jumbofiles.com/ppnvqiv6xpzb

الجزء السابع:-
http://jumbofiles.com/7z9efm2yl9zc
http://jumbofiles.com/boct509dbqec

الجزء الثانى :-
http://www.mediafire.com/?6f7nyww2o589ktj
http://www.mediafire.com/?tazw8fd42ua7b85

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أغسطس 2011)

*الملف رقم - 6 File No 6

قاعدة العمود Column Base





**

وكما درسنا يتم التصميم اما أنها Fixed - Hinged**




**






**

وهذا رابط ملف pdf**
http://www.mediafire.com/?7ppfal6bk69s2am

- وهذ فيديو مبسط لعمل القاعدة animation بالانجليزية حتى العثور على فيديو من المواقع ..
http://www.mediafire.com/?39qpzb9t69wo6la
- وهذا فيديو رقم 2 (وهو أيضا يوضح الخطوات فى أعمدة الانارة )
*http://www.mediafire.com/?ki38p7gigib8jd7
*
وهذا رابط لمشاركة المهندس رزق حجاوى بخصوص تثبيت مسمار التثبيت anchorage bolt
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t203446.html
*
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*الملف رقم 7: - File No7
بحث عن المنشآت المعدنية وأهميتها report about Steel Structures






مقدم من أكاديمية الشرق وهو عبارة عن فيديو ممتاز يوضح أهمية المنشآت المعدنية وبعض مراحل التنفيذ بالموقع .. وجزا الله خيرا صاحب التقرير..
وهذا رابط الفيديو..
http://www.mediafire.com/?knauiijb9i2vy97

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## رؤى الشمري (5 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر اتمنى لكم التوفيق دائما


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*الملف رقم 8 :- File No 8
محاضرات رسم القطاعات المعدنية لاعدادى هندسة (من جامعتى جامعة المنصورة )
Drawing Steel Sections




**

وللمهندس صاحب المحاضرات جزيل الشكر .. قد تكون المحاضرات بسيطة لكنها متميزة ...**
وهذا رابط المحاضرات ..
http://www.mediafire.com/?wy92hzlk34ypa9a**

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..*


----------



## wagih khalid (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا يا هندسه*​


----------



## max moment (19 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم ايديك يا هندسة


----------



## محمد 977 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزا كالله خير*

لن اقول إلا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس عامر (20 نوفمبر 2011)

عاشت الايادي على هذه الملفات القيمة على الموضوع المهم.......جزاك الله


----------



## the pump (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم


ملحوظة:

أجزاء محاضرات المعهد المرفوعة على السيرفر
http://jumbofiles.com/
غير موجودة ويعطي رسالة تفيد ذلك
وهي من الجزء الخامس وحتى السابع

فإذا استطعت أن تعيد رفعها
أكون لك شاكراً

وإن لم تستطع فسأعذرك لكبر حجم الملفات​*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 نوفمبر 2011)

the pump قال:


> *جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم
> 
> 
> ملحوظة:
> ...



*للأسف أخى لا استطيع رفع هذه الملفات مرة أخرى ليس الا ان الفترة التلى رفعت فيها الملفات كان النت كويس وسرعة كويسة .. اعادة رفعها يبدو صعبا جدا ...
ولكن يمكنك تتبع المحاضرات كاملة من موقع المعهد نفسه ستجدها متاحة أو على اليوتيوب ..
ووفقك الله لكل خير ...
*


----------



## sonaangel (22 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدت على المجهود واستمر فيه لانى بستقاد كتير عشان انا مشروعى استيل ربنا يكرمك


----------



## taher.medany (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي المهندس الصامت*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
حقيقي ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق و مزيد من العطاء


----------



## civil mo7amed (19 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا عايز جداول قطاعات الحديد cold formed steel المستخدم في الدول العربية ضروري


----------



## منوش مو (21 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## El_Gabalawy (27 مايو 2012)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> تابع الملف رقم 5:-
> الجزء الخامس ..على رابط واحد واعتذر عن حجم الملف ..
> http://jumbofiles.com/49yvvltv35gw




مشكور عالمجهود الرائع ولكن هذة الروابط لا تعمل لو امكن تحميلها علي الميديافير


----------



## محمد السعيد على (27 مايو 2012)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *للأسف أخى لا استطيع رفع هذه الملفات مرة أخرى ليس الا ان الفترة التلى رفعت فيها الملفات كان النت كويس وسرعة كويسة .. اعادة رفعها يبدو صعبا جدا ...
> ولكن يمكنك تتبع المحاضرات كاملة من موقع المعهد نفسه ستجدها متاحة أو على اليوتيوب ..
> ووفقك الله لكل خير ...
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtRR-5fzKo8 هذا هو رابط المحاضرات كامله


----------



## Abu Laith (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على مرورك الرائع والله يكون في ميزان حسناتك 


مشككككككككككككككووووووووورنين منك ...


----------



## محمد السعيد على (27 مايو 2012)

http://www.civillab.com/content/31/introduction-to-steel-strutures-design
المحاضرات كامله من المعهد ويمكنك التحميل ...... مع تحياتى


----------



## محمد السعيد على (27 مايو 2012)

http://nptel.iitm.ac.in/courses/IIT-MADRAS/Design_Steel_Structures_II/index.php


----------



## محمد السعيد على (27 مايو 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php/5-الهندسة-المـدنيـة-عام
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/199576-مشروع-تخرج- steel


----------



## محمد السعيد على (27 مايو 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=78043&d=1329812080


----------



## محمد السعيد على (27 مايو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...l-frame-وادخاله-على-الساب/page5#ixzz1w5m6kniG

*هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : **[url]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...#ixzz1tGG8D6EH*[/URL]

*هذا الموضوع يمكنك من خلاله تحضير دكتوراه فى اللحام 
**[url]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14649*[/URL]

*اتمنى لكم الاستفادة*


----------



## محمد السعيد على (27 مايو 2012)

Steel.pdf‏(2.24 ميجابايت, 785 مشاهدات)


المؤسسه العامه للتعليم الفنى فى السعوديه ..... كتاب


----------



## محمد السعيد على (27 مايو 2012)

جداول فى الحديد
http://eng-syria.net/forum/download/file.php?id=437


----------



## محمد السعيد على (27 مايو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...l-frame-وادخاله-على-الساب/page7#ixzz1w5nW4eQa

*وصلات لملفان بي دي إف تشرح تصميم هذه التغطية
http://www.4shared.com/file/43402331...tal_frame.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/43402328...onnection.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/43402327...3_example.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/43402333.../04_beams.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/43402332...of_column.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/43512585...structure.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/43512583...onnection.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/43512582...d_to_M__Q.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/43512587...orsion_2_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/43512586...o_M__N__Q.html
م/ احمد 
اتمنى ان تستفيد من هذه الدروس انت والزملاء مع الشكر لصاحبها جزاه الله كل الخير*​


----------



## محمد السعيد على (27 مايو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...l-frame-وادخاله-على-الساب/page8#ixzz1w5nw5MlJ

*TABLE.rar‏**(297.7 كيلوبايت, 4938 مشاهدات)
نشكر صاحب الموضوع وجزاه كل الخير المهندس asdnet36*


----------



## محمد السعيد على (27 مايو 2012)

*[url]http://www.4shared.com/rar/ntgMxFuR/__online.html*[/URL]
*lمحاضرات فى الاستيل ...... مع تحياتى*


----------



## محمد السعيد على (27 مايو 2012)

*[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nD2A8AujyA&feature=relmfu*[/URL]

*محاضرات باللغه العربيه *


----------



## هانى حميده (27 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
​


----------



## محمد السعيد على (28 مايو 2012)

http://www.civillab.com/content/31/introduction-to-steel-strutures-design-
*محاضرات باللغة الانجليزية فى المنشآت المعدنية >> English Steel Lectures
وهى من معهد nptel الهندى ..






وهذا رابط الكورس ..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtRR-5fzKo8

http://www.civillab.com/content/31/introduction-to-steel-strutures-design
*


----------



## هانى حميده (28 مايو 2012)

*جزيل الشكر *


----------



## محمد السعيد على (31 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع مهم


----------



## Engr.Ahmed Fathi (25 أكتوبر 2012)

thnxxxxxx


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (25 أكتوبر 2012)

اقترح اعادة تثبيت الموضوع وتنشيطه
كذلك افضل ان يتم ادرج كل اللينكات فى المشاركة الاولى حتى يسهل الاطلاع


----------



## محمود الدوشي (21 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (21 مايو 2013)

وفقكم الله لكل خير وبارك الله بك


----------



## mr7h1 (22 مايو 2013)

ممكن يا باشمهندس توفر الرسمة الاولى اوتوكاد


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 مايو 2013)

mr7h1 قال:


> ممكن يا باشمهندس توفر الرسمة الاولى اوتوكاد


*
لا تتوفر لدى الرسمة اوتوكاد ..للاسف ..
واسال الاخوان فى منتدى عن اوتوكاد لجمالون .وتجد ان شاء الله من يجيبك ...*


----------



## هاني علي 26 (22 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amm70 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع رائع


----------



## انس عبدالله (8 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## m m a (10 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا الجهد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## chei5saad (10 نوفمبر 2013)

الموضوع التالي ذات صلة : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/398223-engineers?highlight=


----------



## chei5saad (10 نوفمبر 2013)

شكر لجميع الاعضاء الذين ساهموا في هذا الموضوع ! :7:


----------



## Eng.zeky (17 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------

